
Show HN: Fastprint – Email a file to print@yourdomain.com to print it - zachlatta
https://github.com/zachlatta/fastprint
======
fiatjaf
I would be very much satisfied if I could print _anything_ on Linux.

~~~
zachlatta
I'm with you on that. I made this so you only have to set up your drivers once
on a single machine, then you can print from anything that can send an email
(including your phone).

